# How to introduce two hedgehogs?



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi there, my friend recently got a baby hedgehog (Misha). After talking with the breeder she got hers from, we actually found out that my hedgie (Luna) is her grandmother! Naturally, we want to have a family reunion for them. Just to be clear, they are both females and we do not plan to have them live together, just introduce them so they can play. Misha is around 7 weeks old, and Luna is a year and a half. Is this too big an age gap to introduce them? Also I have only had Luna two months so she is still quite scared of me, would this impact on if we can have them play together or not? If for any reason we should wait then we're in no rush. I'm looking for advice/warnings on introduction, so any is appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wait for a month, at least, so that Misha is in quarantine from Luna. It's best to do that with any new hedgehog before having them around another one. Even though she's from a breeder, there's a possibility she could have a hidden health issue, and you guys don't want to risk passing it to Luna.

Once a 30-day quarantine is done, you guys can try introducing them if you want. Make sure you supervise closely, and pay attention to the behavior of both hedgies. Hedgehogs aren't sociable animals, and really, most of them don't want to hang out with another hedgie. It's very possible they'll just ignore each other. But it's also possible that one of them could hurt the other, so just be careful. Look for huffy behavior, quills up, one trying to avoid the other or one pursuing the other, etc.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a mom/daughter pair that are often together. Usually it goes fine, but occasionally they need to be separated from each other. It really requires close supervision and can be dangerous. And these two have been together almost their entire lives. Sebastian was a very young mother...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If the only reason you want to introduce them to each other is because they're related then you really don't need to. They are strangers to each other and probably won't even care to meet. 

If you do decide to introduce them be extremely careful that neither get hurt. Hedgehogs are solitary animals and usually don't like to have another hedgehog around and are happiest if kept away from others.


----------

